# Two funny things Catan has been doing.



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

So we decided to buy Catan some new bowls. I've heard that it's better for their digestion if their bowls are up off the ground. So we bought these bowls that sit in a wire rack about ten inches off the ground. What does Catan do? He takes a mouthful of kibble in his mouth and drops it on the floor and eats it off the floor. I guess the positive is that it takes him longer to eat now.

Catan has now gained a new nick name - The Flycatcher. He spends his evenings hunting flys. If a fly ends up in the house he wont stop hunting it until it's been caught. He'll stand perfectly still in the living room waiting for the fly to hit his vision. Then he pounces or tries to slowly sneak up on it. Of course he doesn't notice if anyone or anything is in his way. It's really very funny. The first one took him about two hours to get. Now he can get one in about ten minutes.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL - I miss the big guy 

Hope to meet up with you guys soon.

Rio was up North last week and also became somewhat of a flycatcher.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL.... I can picture Catan pouncing and hunting flies, Kian likes doing that too. At the cottage he is on high alert, tail up at 12 o'clock and he's catching bugs for hours.

Let's see if we can get the big boys and Kian together in a few weeks.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan is scheduled for the big snip on the 25th. Once he's fully recovered we'll have to get together.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie is our pantry moth stalker, as I've mentioned before. And as I mentioned (proud parents are like broken records), she actually eats them. Really cute to watch the body language when she's on the moth prowl.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Lisa - I decided to stop putting Merc's chicken in a bowl when i realised the first thing he did was take it out the bowl and roll it around in the dirt. I wouldn't eat anything that had been coated with dirt but then again I wouldn't eat something I dragged out from the bushes that had obviously been dead for a week either.......... I reckon given what he eats when I can't get to him first, eating off the ground is the least of his digestive system's problems


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Lillee my v loves bees. Now she hasn't figured out they. Sting her she has gotten into a bee hive and ot stung about 20 some times in the head. And she still chases bees in the yard when she see them. But she does chase bugs flys and moths


----------

